
Ask HN: Best email service for kids? - scandox
Looking for an email service for my Godson to use. It would have to have white listing for incoming mail and some mechanism for parental oversight.<p>Has anyone had good experiences with this? Also interested in whether people think it&#x27;s a good idea for a nine year old to have their own email..
======
satuim
My only suggestion would be to set him up with a Gmail and try and play
around. I think there could be mail forwarding in the settings.

Although its probably just best to let get his own personal address. I had an
email at the age of 10.

------
atmosx
I can't think of any good _parent oversight_ mechanism except from receiving a
copy of every message that is sent or received from that inbox and this
doesn't sound like feature.

------
075
Just a question, what does he _need_ email for?

~~~
jotux
I was visiting some family recently and their ~5yo son was interested and
playing with code.org. You can do the exercises without a login but with a
login (which requires an email address) you can save progress and have a
profile to share with others.

------
farmchick
I would love to invite you to use Kids Email, it has awesome parental controls
- no ad and no spam.

------
DrScump
Please tell me that he's not a Nigerian prince.

